# OSI model



## joshuapaul (May 4, 2006)

I was going through the OSI model and came across that it is the reference model that determines the way massage should be transmitted between any two models. I need some detailed study materials on this topic can any one help me about this.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi joshuapaul,

Welcome to TSG!

Is this what you are looking for: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI_Model

-- Tom


----------



## shanepaul (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Buddy, I got some relevant info regarding OSI model.You can just follow this link and this will help you to get some more information about this model:
http://www.ucertify.com/articles/N10-003/5001003.html


----------



## aric49 (Apr 25, 2004)

This is really random.... But this is just a thought about the OSI Model -- Kinda funny, made me chuckle

My friend helped me remember the OSI model by using the phrase "A Person Strips To Needy Desperate People"

Sorry, I couldn't help but to post this.. Your question made me remember that...


----------



## shanepaul (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Dude,

You can follow this link and this will help you to get some detailed info regarding OSI.
http://www.ucertify.com/search.php?q="OSI"


----------

